# Robot Unicorn Attack



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2010)

I just got addicted to this game.  I sometimes have really good runs and get 20,000 in a wish, but I usually get 10,000 in a run which is annoying.  Does anyone have tips for the game?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Apr 16, 2010)

LOVE IT! But I can never _really_ get high scores when there's a lot of dolphins!
No tips--but I share your love for it!


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Apr 16, 2010)

Persistence is futile?

Haha just kidding. I find that I do my best runs when I am really, really tired. Try watching what is coming up rather than the unicorn, if you don't already.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2010)

Well I recently got a score of about 70,000 and I think I was kind of tired.  Other than that, I wonder if muting the game helps... I should try that.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 

 
_LOVE IT! But I can never really get high scores when there's a lot of dolphins!
No tips--but I share your love for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think the dolphins are a lot like the backgrounds in DDR. They are only there to distract you because they look a lot like the stars.


----------



## OneDollarBuddha (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Well I recently got a score of about 70,000 and I think I was kind of tired.  Other than that, I wonder if muting the game helps... I should try that._

 

No way!!! I actually sing along! Try singing along.. that might help! I think the music is probably the best part of the game


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OneDollarBuddha* 

 
_No way!!! I actually sing along! Try singing along.. that might help! I think *the music is probably the best part of the game *



_

 
I totally agree. I don't even want to think about playing without the awesome music. Now those damn distracting dolphins..those I could do without


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, I admit it.  I sing along too.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 20, 2010)

I loooooooooooooooooovee this gameee!!!!!! Lol I made like 196, 000 and change and I've been trying to beat it ever since.. Needless to say.. Persistence is futile! LOL ..

But yea, Watch what's coming up rather than the unicorn!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you could always chase your dreams, but you will fail.

On another note, how did you get that many points??? Do you never miss hitting a glass star?  Do you get all of the little faries?  That's insane!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Well you could always chase your dreams, but you will fail.

On another note, how did you get that many points??? Do you never miss hitting a glass star?  Do you get all of the little faries?  That's insane!_

 
LOL!.. Neither actually.. Sometimes at the speed I end up achieving, I just jump over the stars, cause I.. Dunno why tbh.. :| .. But i think at that speed quicker press jump than I do dash.. I try to build up dashing through all the stars in the early part of the game tho.. Cause in the later time I hardly get them consecutively! I would've made more if a damn mosquito didn't bite my finger too! LOL

And tbh, the only reason I did that well is cause I was going a competition with my friend's bf.. Heheh


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 25, 2010)

^This game is so addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't... stop.. chasing... dreams!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 27, 2010)

This is horrible, I have finals coming up.  And naturally that means that time spent playing Robot Unicorn Attack is going to go up exponentially.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2010)

LOL I love that game. I think my highest score has been in the 80,000s. And the song is pretty epic!

_Open your eyes...._
_I see, your eyes are open._


----------



## Medusamane (May 24, 2010)

It's so good to know other people are addicted to this game.  I often find myself singing along as well, heh.


----------



## Cinci (May 24, 2010)

.


----------

